# Auto Shotguns Poll



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

I know this has been hashed over again and again, but I am starting to seriously look into which one I want. Please give me the reasons you prefer what you do. I am leaning toward the Benelli or Beretta, but own both browing and remington shotguns and love them as well. 

Thanks,
Bugbuilder


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Look and feel are the most important thing with all the brands you listed. I prefer the Benelli simply because of the weight and balance. Of course I love the look also, if money is the issue, there is nothing like a workhorse Remington. Head down to the store of your choosing and give the old shoulder test.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Love the benellis but I cant afford one so I happly shoot my remington. :mrgreen:


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

if it aint a benelli it better be a citori!


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree


grousehunter said:


> Look and feel are the most important thing with all the brands you listed. Head down to the store of your choosing and give the old shoulder test.


I am interested what other people are liking with the guns they have shot.



deadicatedweim said:


> if it aint a benelli it better be a citori!


I have both of them covered, I love my citori but don't like carrying it thru the marsh. I shoot a Nova for waterfowl, but want an auto loader since I have over and unders in both 12 and 20 gauge and numerous pump guns.

Thanks for all your input guys.

BugBuilder


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i have owned a benelli sbe and sbe2 and i love them both. they seemed to fit me the best and i like all the technology they have come up with. i have heard from a few browning owners that say they have had problems freezing up and/or jambing. i really like the new winchesters, but dont know too much about them. the one thing i dont like about the berretta is the safety is in front of the trigger, which to me is a safety issue, ie pushing the wrong "button." i also thought the berrettas were kinda bulky, but just as many guys swear by them as benelli's. as far as remington, i actually liked the feel of my 870 better than an 1187 or 1100.
good luck. let us know what you decide.


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

I will let you know. It will be a while though, due to the fact I have some saving to do to even get close to one of the guns i want. 

BugBuilder


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

If it doesn't say Benelli it better say Beretta! :lol: 

I have tried a bunch of them; I'm sold on the SBE.

I sold off my Xtrema 2 this fall to go back to the SBE, I never just was as "on" with the Beretta as the SBE. Both are great guns but I went with the one I shot best.

I tried out my cousins' SBE II but I wouldn't trade my old SBE for one.

I long ago left the Remington autos behind, too many problems with the ones I had. 870's are still the best pumps period.

Browning hasn't made an auto worth a crap since the Auto-5; I know I have tried them all.

I don't like any of the Winchesters'


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

If it was me I'd look for a good deal on a used SBE or M1. You need to decide if shooting 3 1/2" shells is really that important to you. I used to shoot them but don't anymore. It will save you money on the gun and shells if you don't. I like the Benelli's better because of the sight picture. I don't like the flat ribs like on a Beretta. Personally I shoot a Franchi 912. It's been a great gun so far but I don't think they make it anymore.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I just like my Browning because it fits me better than either Benelli or Beretta. I think all three are excellent guns. I just read a piece in either _Outdoor Life_ or _Field & Stream_ about the owner of a dove hunting business in Argentina. This guy goes through thousands of rounds per month. He claims those three makes hold up better than anything else. His advice is the same as mine: choose the one that fits and you'll shoot it the best. All three are superbly manufactured guns.


----------



## sage (Nov 12, 2008)

the benelli montefeltro is a sweet gun( brother in law has one in 20 gauge) but used prices are 800- 1000 so ill stick with my LT20 1100.....


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

I bought a used Rem 1100 Mag in 1983. It shoots as good today as it ever did. 
As a matter of fact, I hunted ducks with it today.
It has had thousands of rounds through it and never gave me a moments trouble despite my poor gun hygene. Really, I never even pulled the trigger group out for cleaning until last year.  

I would like to put a new barrell on though, just to have choke tubes. Yeah, It's a fixed Full.
Some of you guys probably never even owned a shotgun that didn't have choke tubes. :lol:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I bought a used Rem 1100 Mag in 1983. It shoots as good today as it ever did.
> As a matter of fact, I hunted ducks with it today.
> It has had thousands of rounds through it and never gave me a moments trouble despite my poor gun hygene. Really, I never even pulled the trigger group out for cleaning until last year.
> I would like to put a new barrell on though, just to have choke tubes. Yeah, It's a fixed Full.
> Some of you guys probably never even owned a shotgun that didn't have choke tubes.


I could have said the same thing about my fixed full 1966 Winchester Model 1200 right up until two years ago. That gun has had thousands upon thousands of rounds through it. It finally started to jam up in really cold weather, though it still cycles fine if it's warm out. My dad revealed to me that he never cleaned it once from 1966-1987. I never cleaned it from that point until 2006. I honestly cannot believe that old gun still funtions, but it does.


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

Winchester Super X1, now this is a shotgun (my opinion of course) it was given to me by my grandfather. All steel, no alloy, no plastic, just all gun. They were discontinued by Winchester because of all the expensive machining. This is more of a classic than something I would recommend for everyday carry. I just purchased a Browning Silver and not only is it light to carry all day but the recoil is very light even with 3" mags. Love it! Browning has also just put out information on the New Maxus autoloader. It will be out in 2009. Type in Browning Maxus and see their info video on youtube. I am going to start saving for one.

Good Luck!!


----------

